# Construir semáforo básico con leds



## joao (Nov 8, 2006)

Necesito crear un semaforo que cambie automaticamente de color (verde,amarillo,Rojo) en un protoboard.

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola joao:

Hace tiempo pidieron ayuda con un semáforo, e hice este circuito, es un semáforo doble, pero si nada más necesitas uno, puedes eliminar el segundo 4017.

El primer 555, se utiliza como base de tiempo para el cambio de las luces.
El segundo es para que pueda parpadear el ámbar antes de cambiar a rojo.
El 4017 es para encender los focos en orden.

Te dejo el enlace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## pascuali (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola, saludos a todos. Soy nuevo en este foro y nuevo también el mundo eléctronico, aunque ultimamente me estoy "picando", pero insisto, soy un verdadero inútil, aunque con muchas ganas de aprender y sobre todo de montar alguna cosilla. A mi crio, de casi 4 años, le encantan los semáforos y me he planteado hacerlo uno muy sencillo, sobre todo, porque mis conocimientos no dan para más. Serían tres diodos, rojo, verde y amarillo, con sus respectivas resistencias y conectados a 3 pilas de 1,5. Quería ponerle un pequeño interruptor a cada una de las luces, para que el niño pueda encender o apagar la que mas le apetezca. ¿Alguien que me ilumine?. Ya sé que mi mensaje sonará a chiste para vosotros, pero a uno de letras lo de la electrónica se le hace durillo, pero apasionante. Saludos y un abrazo.


----------



## freddi16 (Ene 30, 2009)

fijate que con 1,5 V no vas a poder prender  los LED convencionales de 5 mm.

Al menos para que prendan bien tenes que darles 2 V...

Proba poniendole  2 pilas de 2,5 V en serie y limitando con una resistencia la corriente y al final una llave de 3 posiciones q te deje elegir q led queres

es mas facil y economico

saludos


----------



## Fechu314 (Ene 31, 2009)

Bueno tendrias 3 leds: rojo , amarillo y verde

con 2 pilas AA en serie basta y sobra para poder encender todo

un led rojo difuso funciona con 1,9v y 12 a 18mA

un led amarillo difuso funciona con 2,5v y 15 a 20mA

un led verde difuso funciona con 2,5v y 15 a 30mA

R1 es un resistor de 82 ohms - 1/8 Watt

R2 y R3 son resistores de 27 ohms - 1/8 Watt


----------



## pascuali (Ene 31, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias, Fechu, es lo que estaba buscando. Otra cosa, ¿lo monto todo en una placa? o lo sueldo "al aire". Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 31, 2009)

hola pascual, para que se te haga mas sencillo aun, sueldalo "al aire" y como supongo que lo vas a montar dentro de una cajilla, no tendras problemas. seguro va a quedar contento tu niño.


saludos


----------



## pascuali (Feb 13, 2009)

Bueno, chicos. Gracias a vosotros, este es el resultado. Al final, lo soldé en un trocito de placa. Las baterias van  abajo, en un portapilas de botón. Las dos cajas van sujetas con una varilla roscada y unas tuerquitas. El cilindro negro es realmente un embellecedor para que no se vean los cables, aunque también le da consistencia. No encontré interruptor de cuatro posiciones y tuve que poner dos, pero funciona. Gracias.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 13, 2009)

la verdad que quedo bien bonito y prolijo, felicidades.


saludos


----------



## piripipri (Feb 13, 2009)

te quedo muy bien
tu hijo estara contento


----------



## pascuali (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Una vez conseguido mi primer reto, vamos con el segundo. Mi idea es que pueda encender el semaforo desde un pequeño mando a distancia, es decir, me hace falta algún tipo de emisor receptor de infrarrojos. ¿Quién me ilumina?. Gracias, y mientras tanto sigo leyendo este enriquecedor foro. Saludos.


----------



## Fechu314 (Feb 18, 2009)

el control infrarrojo lo quieres para apagar el semaforo o para ir cambiando la secuencia?


----------



## pascuali (Feb 19, 2009)

Lo primero, gracias. Realmente lo quiero para cambiar la frecuencia, pero me da a mi que no va a ser nada fácil. Si sólo apagarlo es mas sencillo, me conformo, como novato con ganas de aprender que soy. Saludos


----------



## theoq (Feb 22, 2009)

hola,
para apagra/encender el semaforo te recomiento este circuito monocanal infrarojo
Si no entiendes poste algo









SUERTE


----------



## badboy9319 (Jun 6, 2009)

hola, que tal...? Tengo una duda. Me gustaria construir un semaforo con los tres LED's. Me podeis decir que resistencias necesito...? Y, otra cosa. Me gustaria que se cambiara solo de color. Que le tengo que integrar en el circuito...?
Espero que alguien me conteste. 
Gracias.


----------



## ramirin (Nov 22, 2009)

He llegado aquí casi que por accidente. Me parece magnífico todo lo que han ido desarrollando, pero ¿por qué es que nadie respondio a la última pregunta? Ya casi se termina nobiembre, ¿qué sucedio? Badboy, no sé si aún te interese la solución a tu pregunta, por si acaso, solo avisame ¿va? Suerte a todos.


----------



## camilo9793 (Nov 25, 2009)

hacer un semáforo con 3 leds es muy facil, puedes hacerlo con un micro bien "básico" por ejemplo un pic16f628a entre otros... la programación de este consistiria en que ciertos pines del micro actuen sobre los leds para prenderlos o apagarlos según los tiempos que cargues en el programa. Las resistencias dependeran también del voltaje con que alimentes  el circuito (5Vdc) y de la corriente que necesitan los leds para prender . asi es muy facil, aunque también se pude con compuertas lógicas: AND, OR.... 

Salu2


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2009)

el circuito con conpuertas es este es facil los leds son uno de cada color y tiene velocidad variable

saludos.


----------



## ramirin (Nov 25, 2009)

Pues sí, así de simple como lo has dibujado, pero aún más sencillo y ahorrandote las compuertas, basta con hacerlo a través de un 4017 y zas, asunto arreglado.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2009)

si es fiable esa idea serias algo asi con 3  led`s


saludos.


----------



## Vick (Nov 26, 2009)

Se puede hacer un sencillo semáforo de leds, con *tan solo tres inversores* CMOS con schmitt, por ejemplo con el 74HC14...

Ahí se los dejo de tarea...


----------



## ramirin (Nov 26, 2009)

Cierto, pero tus tiempos para las luces serían idénticos, en cambio utilizando el 4017 puedes dar 5 ciclos a la luz verde, dos a la luz amarilla o ambar y 4 a la luz roja, muy al gusto.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 26, 2009)

los 2 son recomendables el primero es mucho mejor


----------



## Vick (Nov 26, 2009)

ramirin dijo:


> Cierto, pero tus tiempos para las luces serían idénticos, en cambio utilizando el 4017 puedes dar 5 ciclos a la luz verde, dos a la luz amarilla o ambar y 4 a la luz roja, muy al gusto.


Nop... con la configuración que plantee se puede ajustar cada tiempo como tu lo desees, cada uno de los tres colores independientemente, incluso mejor que con el 4017, solo usas un integrado y hasta te sobran tres inversores...


----------



## MALEJITA (Jun 23, 2011)

Ola quisiera q*UE* pascuali me dijera exactamente q*UE* materiales utilizo y como hizo el semaforo... Soy nueva en estoo... Gracias,,,


----------



## zerobird (May 20, 2012)

Tengan muy buen día, soy estudiante y estoy realizando unos semáforos cuatro esquinas donde dos deben ir en rojo mientras los otros dos en verde. estoy usando 3 leds  y los 4 semaforos dependen de un 555, ya me funciona un semaforo independiente pero no e podido hacer que los 4 esten funcionando como les mencionadaba, adjunto en proteus como voy con el proyecto.
muchas gracias si alguien me pudiera colaborar.



por otra parte dejo un link de un contador modulo 14 q pude realizar gracias a la colaboracion de un miembro de este foro en un anterior post  .


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2012)

Neceesitas bastantes mas cosas que un 555


----------



## elprofetellez (May 20, 2012)

y que tal si utilizas un microcontrolador?, seria más fácil.


----------



## zerobird (May 20, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Neceesitas bastantes mas cosas que un 555


bueno es que el profesor nos pide tan solo un 555 de hecho nos mostro el proyecto en un video hecho solo con estos elementos q tengo en el proteus si no estoy mal hizo una modificacion en los diodos



elprofetellez dijo:


> y que tal si utilizas un microcontrolador?, seria más fácil.


hola profetellez.. si es mas facil solo que no puedo hacerlo con microcontrolador  solo puedo hacerlo con estos elementos SALUDOS


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2012)

Hola zerobird

Es más difícil leer(Entender) un circuito haciéndolo como lo haces, así de grande.
Junta más los componentes para poder ver una área más grande.

Analizando tu circuito veo que tanto las luces rojas y verdes encienden para los ejes N-S y O-P.
Así que los 2 ejes están en Siga al mismo tiempo, así como en Alto .
Solo hay que cambiar, ya sea en el eje N-S o O-P la conexión que enciende la luz roja por la verde y viceversa.

El que adjunto es tu circuito con algunas modificaciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2012)

Puedes poner una colección de 555 (6) como monoestables en cascada
Verde via principal - aambar - despeje (rojo-rojo) -verde via secundaria - ambar - despeje y vuelta a empezar.
Cada uno que inhiba al siguiente


----------



## zerobird (May 21, 2012)

mrcarlos dijo:


> hola zerobird
> 
> es más difícil leer(entender) un circuito haciéndolo como lo haces, así de grande.
> junta más los componentes para poder ver una área más grande.
> ...



hola carlos ya pude realizarlo la idea es que haga el mismo efecto debido a que si cambio los leds no haria lo mismo pero si algo parecido. Lo que hice fue usar las entradas q0 a q3 para el verde y el acarreo le puse una compuerta not para el led rojo. Dejo el archivo  por si te interesa ya listo. Solo que poseo un problema quiero hacerlo en pcb pero lo unico q no le encuentro pcb es a los leds, tu sabes como hacerle?? Gracias


----------

